# My humble collection



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

*My ever growing collection*

Cleaned up my collection a bit today and this is what's left:
Menzerna:









Dodo Juice:
















Just love the dodo stuff!

Chemical Guy's









Poorboy's World









Meguiars









Smartwax:









Products from different manufacturers:









Some of the gear is always in the garage:









Brushes to keep those rims clean:









2 boxes with polishing pads/microfiber towels/rotary polisher/Da polisher and of course the padwasher in the corner of the picture :









There is no detailed picture of all the pad and towells, forgot to make it.

Other detailing gear I often use
- Meguiars g220 DA
- AEG PE150 rotary
- Homemade pressure washer
- Paint Thickness Gauge

If you have any questions/remarks about my collections, feel free to reply.

Sorry for my English as English isn't my native language!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice collection :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great collection, good to see it is well used


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Thats a great collection of products, some excellent choices..............:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

You have alot of good stuff mate, very nice! :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Great collection, good to see it is well used


Thanks, I use allmost all of the products I have. Some of them a lot other a bit less.



HC1001 said:


> Thats a great collection of products, some excellent choices..............


Thanks, I realy like the products I have right now. Also like to try out a lot, so my collection changes a lot.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

where did you get the small Smart Wax products ? nice collection there fella :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Lump said:


> where did you get the small Smart Wax products ? nice collection there fella :thumb:


They sell those in my local detailshop here in Belgium, I can hook you up with some samples if you want?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

i have all the full size ones, but love them. so would be interested in the small ones so yeh sort me out a price and ill let you know :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll contact my smart wax shop and let you know the price as soon as possible.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

cool thanks :thumb:


----------



## fonzi83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Couple of new things came in today:










This is:
1 x Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax
4 x Poorboys World - Deluxe Mega-Mega Towel - Koraal - 40x68cm
1 x Monello Raffini Spruzzo - Inspection Spray
1 x Monello Raffini Finale Finishing Polish
1 x Monello Raffini Mezzo Polish
1 x Monello Raffini Inizio Compound
4 x Chemical Guys UFO applicators
1 x Chemical Guys Jetseal Super Acrylic
1 x Chemical Guys Rocket Polish
40 x grid 1500 sanding discs (for stonechip removal)
40 x grid 2500 sanding discs

And one more of the souveran:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

nic collection!

where did you get the monello raffini stuff from and have you tried it before? whats it like?

cheers


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got them from carclean.nl, haven't tried them out yet but should work like the menzerna's.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

When i first seen this (and without reading the text) i thought:

:doublesho OH MY GOD... he's bagged a badger!!










But thankfully i now realise its just a mitt...?!

lol :lol:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, it's just a dodo juice wookie, I have to store it in the plastic bag because my dog realy fancies it, don't want him to start running around with my wookie


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Just made an order for som wax to add to the collection:


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

It just never stops Jan. 

Have you already tried the Monello polishes and/or the Souveran wax?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

No haven't tried them yet, gonna trie them this weekend, have to prepare my car for the European Ford Event in Landgraaf (Holland)


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

That is a REALLY impressive collection.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't see the pics


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

trebor127 said:


> I can't see the pics


that's weird, here they work just fine.


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

nice collection!

with regards to the first post, home made pressure washer? im curious!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice collection, Yeah can we see the pressure washer please?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

@tris and Franspan, some pics of the pressure washer:

Pressure washer with gun and hose








You just connect it to a garden hose and plug it in a wall socket for power.








And this is how it is stored:









Made this together with my father a couple of years ago, while he was still alive.
We had the pump lying around so found some electronics to make it go, put a cranzle connection/hoze/gun on it, welded a little push cart for it, and there you go a homemade pressure washer. Why spend money if you've got the equipment and knowledge in house!

(sorry for my bad English as I'm Dutch)


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Dutchman! Nice collection


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That pressure washer is awsome!!!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Just added some products to my collection:










- Orange Babie Drying Towel 
- Daytona Speedmaster Wheel Brush
- Chemical Guy's Synthetic quick detailer (I think I'm going to buy a gallon of this stuff, it's great!)
- Chemical Guy's Fabric Guard
- Chemical Guy's Heavy Duty Orange Degreaser (just to try it out)
- Chemical Guy's Coconut Scent
- Chemical Guy's Vanilla Scent


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Another little addition to my collection










some new pads (lake country compressor pads and a foamed wool pad)
dodo juice mellow yellow wheel cleaner
chemical guy's speed wipe
poorboy's natty's red
poorboy's spray & rinse
mothers FX tire shine


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Humble are you sure. nice very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

christ almighty i'm jealous!! that supernatural mitt looks so good is it for show only or have you used it?


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I use it, works great. Looking to buy a second!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice little collection there buddy, a bit of everything


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

A little addition to my collection:








- 1 x foam gun
- 1 x super snow foam
- 1 x Langka - Complete Paint Chip Repair Kit
- 1 x Dodo Juice 'Freshly Juiced' window sticker - Lemon
- 2 x Dodo Juice - Supernatural Buffing Cloth 40x40cm
- 1 x Dodo Juice - Lime Prime Lite cleaner glaze - 250ml

I was so happy with my foam gun that I had to try it out. Foamed up realy nice and left the cars like this:








:lol:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

And another adition to my collection:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

New detailing goodies: 








this all is:
1 x Maxi Suds 2: Super Foam 
1 x Miracle Window - Streak Free Window Clean 
1 x So Fast Odor Eater (bacteria killer)
1 x Diablo Wheel Cleaner Gel 
1 x Spray bottle for the wheel cleaner


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Quick question, do you ever stop buying things ?  You have rather a lot of nice stuff there !!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to try a lot of different products, so no I just keep on buying stuff and from time to time I sell the products I realy don't use.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

*Collection*

Another little addition to my collection:










1 x bucket
1 x grit guard
1 x pro blend 
1 x gallon spout
1 x washmitt (same mf as the bone)
1 x Chemical Guy's Pete's 53 wax
1 x Chemical Guy's Glossworkz
3 x Eurow buffing towel


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Another update









*A coiple of things from autobrite:*
_- 3 inch polishing pads
- 3 inch backing plate voor DA
- Wheel scrubbing brush,
- poly clay soft
- applicators
- new connector for foamlans (kranzle)_









_Autoglym Drying towel_









*Chemical Guys:*
_- Microfiber wash
- Citrus wash and gloss
- Extreme orange degreaser
- No. 721 of paint correction 2_









*Abralon wetsand pads:*
_-5 x p2000
-5 x p3000
-5 x p4000_









And a picture of the things I put back into the garage for the new detailing season. The most of my collection is stored inside the house. My detailing season is starting tomorrow with a detail of a mondeo.


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice indeed.


----------



## postie90 (Mar 7, 2009)

wow you have some serious gear there...... would be good to see some end results....


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Posted the result of a ford mondeo last week in the showroom section


----------

